# Interest for a Kansas City comp on August 8th (one week after US Nationals)



## biscuit (May 22, 2015)

I’m looking at organizing a competition in Kansas city on the 8th of August. The one problem is it’s one week after nats. I want to do it before summer break ends but I don't want to be on top of nats. So my question is would you come? Would you come if it wasn’t for nats? If enough people say they would come if it wasn’t for nats I will organize it a bit later but it would be after school starts again which is not ideal. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 22, 2015)

Some people are still up to going to a competition after Nationals. Also, people that didn't go to Nationals would most likely go to yours. Keep going for it.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (May 22, 2015)

August 8th is not 1 week after Nats; it's 6 days 

I would still come because it's so close to Lawrence. If it were any further away, my dad would say no because of the over-saturation of comps.


----------



## EvanCahill (May 22, 2015)

I would come if it was close to the Kansas city area.


----------



## biscuit (May 22, 2015)

EvanCahill said:


> I would come if it was close to the Kansas city area.



It's set for Raytown.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 23, 2015)

Dan and I are still thinking of doing one on either August 14th or 21st, but he is a little unsure if Phi will still be cubing then or not, so since he doesn't know yet we may or may not have it. We're having a meetup tomorrow and I'll talk to him about it. I have always wanted to do one so if Phi loses interest in cubing I will still try to do it myself. Since there isn't anything planned for ours yet and with yours kind of overlapping now we'd problem move the date back to late September if that's ok with Dan. 

I think it's awesome that you are thinking of setting one up too now, the more KC comps the better because my parents don't really want to travel far to go to comps. Let me know if you want my help with anything.


----------



## Aussie (May 23, 2015)

Because of my Dad's play, I won't be able to go to Nationals, but I would be able to go to this as long as my Dad is willing to drive! I'd love to come as long as it has 6x6.


----------



## biscuit (May 23, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Because of my Dad's play, I won't be able to go to Nationals, but I would be able to go to this as long as my Dad is willing to drive! I'd love to come as long as it has 6x6.



I will definitely think about adding 6x6. I do kinda want it to be a bit of a smaller comp (I may add a competitor limit) If we have time to fill it will probably be added.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 28, 2015)

Interested much but the OOP is real.


```
//CompetitionInterestDecider(String city, int month, int day, int year, boolean willBeatZachPascalar) { ... }
CompetitionInterestDecider c = new CompetitionInterestDecider("Kansas City, Missouri, USA", 8, 8, 2015, true);
System.out.println("Interest representation as percent: " + c.InterestAsFloat*100 + "%");

Output:
[HR][/HR]
100.000%
[HR][/HR]
```

My suggestions: 2x2-4x4, maybe 5x5 or 6x6, Pyra, and Skewb, Possibly OH but idc really, and the rest I really don't care about whatsoever.
This is just from my thoughts of organizing a competition (yeah, right. I'm like the least organized person ever) but here are my ideas for more specific things. I don't care about it that much though. Just suggestions:

2x2 and 3x3: 3 rounds, 2nd round top 20, final top 10
4x4: 1:15ish soft, 2:30ish hard
5x5: 2:30ish soft, 5:00ish hard
6x6: 5:00ish soft, 8:00ish hard
Pyra, Skewb, OH, etc: No comment

btw no nationals for me but maybe it's a good thing if this will be a competition because big competitions are hard to do at all decently in. Since it is the weekend after nationals, you would get a smaller turnout, but that isn't inherently bad. I could get <10th in 3x3  (I would expect a 14.0 to 14.5 average if I were to compete now, and I've got 2 and a half months. Also my PB Ao5 is not 14.16, my signature is outdated.)


----------



## Mikel (May 28, 2015)

I would go if it was in Kansas City, MO but probably not if it was in Kansas City, KS.


----------



## Laura O (May 28, 2015)

I will probably be attending a conference in Omaha starting August 9th and Kansas City is just a 3 hours drive away, so that would be a good opportunity for me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 28, 2015)

Do you have a venue and/or a delagate for the competition yet?


----------



## biscuit (May 28, 2015)

Mikel said:


> I would go if it was in Kansas City, MO but probably not if it was in Kansas City, KS.



It will be in Raytown (KC MO)



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Do you have a venue and/or a delagate for the competition yet?



Yep I have pretty much everything ready. Currently getting the formal ok from the venue but 99% sure I have it. Then the delegate just has to talk to the board and then it will be announced.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yep I have pretty much everything ready. Currently getting the formal ok from the venue but 99% sure I have it. Then the delegate just has to talk to the board and then it will be announced.



Ok then, assuming things go right, then I'm going. By the way, I looked up Raytown on Google Maps and it's less than 4 hours away from where I live. Pretty* convenient.
*Not super convenient  but good enough


----------



## biscuit (May 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Ok then, assuming things go right, then I'm going. By the way, I looked up Raytown on Google Maps and it's less than 4 hours away from where I live. Pretty* convenient.
> *Not super convenient  but good enough



Where do you live? If you are coming north or east into KC then it's pretty good


----------



## Aussie (May 28, 2015)

Hey Garrett, have you decided which events would take place in the competition yet? Sorry I'm being so impatient, but I'm soo curious.


----------



## biscuit (May 28, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hey Garrett, have you decided which events would take place in the competition yet? Sorry I'm being so impatient, but I'm soo curious.



Sorry Aussie I tried to fit in 6x6 but as it takes a while and a couple other reasons I was not able to fit it in. If we are ahead of schedule we may do 5x5 but 6x6 is out. If this comp goes well then maybe next year I will host a 2 day comp. If that happens then we will definitely have 6x6. (and I will have to refrain from turning your cubes  Don't want to pop your cubes again)


----------



## KubeRush (May 30, 2015)

I am interested in going to this competition, but I think I will be on vacation then.


----------



## biscuit (May 30, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I am interested in going to this competition, but I think I will be on vacation then.



Darn. I plan on organizing future comps so maybe then


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Where do you live? If you are coming north or east into KC then it's pretty good



Not near St. Louis (actually yeah...)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm gonna dominate you all until there is no one left to be dominated except for whoever wins.
∴ I will be second place????? I accidently lojik'd myself, and btw there is no way I will be second place XD
But I'll still beat you, who ever you is.
Because my 7x7 PB mean of 3 is better than yours. It is DNC (Did not care).


----------



## biscuit (Jun 2, 2015)

lol. Just saying but it sounds like the Minnesota crew may be coming so...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> lol. Just saying but it sounds like the Minnesota crew may be coming so...



Yeah I'm totally gonna beat Chris Olson... xD
Any ideas yet on how many rounds of 3x3 and/or about cutoffs for the rounds? (i.e. top 20 or top half or something)
I think I should finally make the finals this time 


Spoiler



Lawrence Open 2014: 11th in second round, 10 people advanced, missed by 0.61 seconds (16.98/16.37)
Lawrence Spring 2015: 16th in second round, 12 people advanced, missed by 0.71 seconds (15.03/14.32)
I'm fed up with this, seriously. My god this is annoying. MAKE FINALS JUSTINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In case you are wondering the second comp had lots of fast people and was 2.5 times bigger than the first one, which accounts for me seemingly getting worse.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> lol. Just saying but it sounds like the Minnesota crew may be coming so...



Says who?.............


----------



## biscuit (Jun 2, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Says who?.............



Chris Braiedy (Says it's likely) I'd guess since it's not officially announced yet he hasn't talked to you guys.

Justin we will have 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2. Top 30 to round two and top 15/10 (depending on time) for finals. The schedule is mostly done


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Justin we will have 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2. Top 30 to round two and top 15/10 (depending on time) for finals. The schedule is mostly done



Alright that's fine, I'm glad you aren't planning to only have 2 rounds of 3x3 because that is just... dumb? (fewer official solves, making finals is less awesome)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 11, 2015)

How long do you think it will be until it is announced? Sorry I'm just a derp


----------



## biscuit (Jun 11, 2015)

Mid next week. Should be finalizing with the venue today or tomorrow.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Mid next week. Should be finalizing with the venue today or tomorrow.



Alright


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2015)

I could come. Time to start practicing again


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 13, 2015)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I could come. Time to start practicing again



I always practice thinking "Hmm... would my times beat Ryan Pope? Probably yeah but let's just make sure he doesn't beat me anyway..."
lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 14, 2015)

Who will be the delegate? If it is Kit then I plan on beating him because HE DESERVES IT for making me get a +2 on a pyraminx solve even though I don't care about pyraminx so whatever


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 16, 2015)

btw do you have the schedule decided yet? If so then what is it?


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2015)

I would not be able to go because I have vacation for a week right after nats.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> I would not be able to go because I have vacation for a week right after nats.



I secretly want more people who are slower than me to come so I do proportionally better XD
so darn


----------



## biscuit (Jun 17, 2015)

7:30-8:00	Registration
8:00-9:15	2x2 Round 1
9:15-10:00	Skewb Combined finals
10:00-11:30	3x3 Round 1
11:30-12:30	4x4 Combined finals
12:30-1:00	Lunch
1:00-1:45	Pyraminx Round 1
1:45-2:30	3x3 OH Round one
2:30-3:00	2x2 round 2 top 30
3:00-3:45	3x3 Round 2 top 30
3:45-4:05	pyraminx finals top 20
4:05-4:25	OH finals top 15**
4:25-4:35	2x2 finals top 15*
4:35-4:50	3x3 finals top 15*
4:50-5:20	Awards and clean up


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> 7:30-8:00	Registration
> 8:00-9:15	2x2 Round 1
> 9:15-10:00	Skewb Combined finals
> 10:00-11:30	3x3 Round 1
> ...



Based on this schedule and my general rate of improvement, here are my goals. (Of course, I can't say very well because I don't know who will be there.)
? means that it might be hard to get but I will really be aiming for it.
[] means that I don't care that much but I would still like it to happen.
2x2: Sub-5 average, sub-3.39 single (yeah, there is a reason), make finals
3x3: Sub-12 average, sub-10 single?, make finals, top 5?
4x4: Sub-70 average, [sub-55 single]
OH: Sub-45 average, [sub-35 single], [make finals]
Pyr: [Sub-10 average], [sub-6 single], [make finals]
Skb: Sub-12 average, [sub-7 single]

I will update my goals right before the comp, these are just what I want to be capable of by the time of the comp.

btw I now know for a fact that cyo won't be coming unless he has teleportation abilities.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it going to be posted in the next week or two? (I partly want it to be posted so that when people ask me whether I'm going to any competitions, tournaments, contests, potatoes, or whatever they call them, I can say that there *is* one on August 8th instead of there *might* be one on August 8th.)

By the way, who will be delegating the competition?


----------



## biscuit (Jun 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Is it going to be posted in the next week or two? (I partly want it to be posted so that when people ask me whether I'm going to any competitions, tournaments, contests, potatoes, or whatever they call them, I can say that there *is* one on August 8th instead of there *might* be one on August 8th.)
> 
> By the way, who will be delegating the competition?



It had better be posted by the end of the week. My contact at the venue is just being super slow as far as I understand.

Chris Braidy is coming down to be the delegate.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2015)

lol by now you must be pretty annoyed at that guy at the venue  (Depending on your definition of "end" (of the week))


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 27, 2015)

I wish I could come so I could be in the top 3/5 for pyra cuz I've been improving a lot recently :/


----------



## biscuit (Jun 28, 2015)

So Chris has to go into work on the 8th. Something about a ton of stuff happening. Are there any delegates who would be able to come? Other wise I will have to call it off which I really don't want to do. I've already emailed a couple of delegates but no one has said they could.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol by now you must be pretty annoyed at that guy at the venue  (Depending on your definition of "end" (of the week))



Yeah kinda. Should have had it finalized weeks ago but it just takes him a while to respond and get stuff done. Plus Chris having to go into work that day... Arg.


----------



## Pryge (Jun 29, 2015)

plz make this i want


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

Pryge said:


> plz make this i want



Do you want podium? I think even I have a bit of a chance...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> So Chris has to go into work on the 8th. Something about a ton of stuff happening. Are there any delegates who would be able to come? Other wise I will have to call it off which I really don't want to do. I've already emailed a couple of delegates but no one has said they could.



Somebody become a delagate gogogogogogogogogo

And if you can't find a delagate, then could you make it a later date? Not 8/15 though because then I will ragequit the cube.
And who did you email?


----------



## biscuit (Jun 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Somebody become a delagate gogogogogogogogogo
> 
> And if you can't find a delagate, then could you make it a later date? Not 8/15 though because then I will ragequit the cube.
> And who did you email?



The problem with that is first I would have to basicly re-start the process of getting the venue and also any time after that is getting into the school year which is not ideal.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> The problem with that is first I would have to basicly re-start the process of getting the venue and also any time after that is getting into the school year which is not ideal.



Organizing comps into the school year is pretty ideal for me because then I have a venue I can use for free 

Don't worry, I'll be organizing at least one other competition before the year ends. With some luck I could (maybe) get on in early/mid September and one last on in earlyish November.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Organizing comps into the school year is pretty ideal for me because then I have a venue I can use for free
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be organizing at least one other competition before the year ends. With some luck I could (maybe) get on in early/mid September and one last on in earlyish November.



It will be funny if I end up going to 3 Lawrence competitions in a row 

Edit: I also like competitions in the school year because they are smaller typically and I get a better place


----------

